# Why you bring a long lens on Safari



## Braineack (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## smoke665 (Oct 4, 2018)

I hope it was set to full auto so she could get some good shots of the kids!!! Kinda hard to make changes to settings with out opposable thumbs.  Can you imagine the phone call to the insurance company? Hello, yes I'd like to report that my camera was stolen by a lion.


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 4, 2018)

If the setup comes out working, it might make a good advertisement for cannons durability. :giggle:


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 4, 2018)

This is exactly why you need a backup camera.


----------



## Destin (Oct 4, 2018)

The money that this photographer will make off of this photo (if they’re smart) will more than cover the damage. 

Once in a lifetime opportunity, assuming they didn’t intentionally make it happen.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 4, 2018)

A longer f/2.8 tele-zoom like this makes a great handle for a lioness to be able to easily and conveniently transport a fine d-slr camera. I thought everybody knew this already?


----------



## Designer (Oct 5, 2018)

Looking for the nearest pawn shop.  

Which is 1,000 miles away.


----------



## waday (Oct 5, 2018)

Lioness SNATCHES photographer's £2,000 camera and the result is hilarious
More pics there, and a description of what happened.



> The nature lover has since had her camera fixed, which cost her around £200.
> 
> She added: "There are two huge teeth marks on the rubber focus rings of the lens and small teeth marks on the plastic lens hood, both of which I decided not to replace.
> 
> "What photographer can boast that their lens had been in a lion's mouth?"


I'd leave the teeth marks and dents, too.


----------



## pendennis (Oct 5, 2018)

I heard the lioness didn't like the taste of the Canon, and spit it out!  She's still looking for a palatable Nikon!


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 5, 2018)

pendennis said:


> She's still looking for a palatable Nikon!



Or a nice vintage Pentax


----------



## Jeff G (Oct 5, 2018)

I hate when the media takes things out of context, this was obviously his new camera caddy!


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 6, 2018)

Always wondered what the "L" meant


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Feb 7, 2019)

pendennis said:


> I heard the lioness didn't like the taste of the Canon, and spit it out!  She's still looking for a palatable Nikon!



Yes she is, and she'll never find it, it's a myth!!!
BET she goes back to the Canon!!! LoL
SS


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Feb 7, 2019)

The moral to THIS story is, always bring TWO long lenses!
One for the lion and one to record it all with!!! LoL
SS


----------

